# Pie/Tart crust without butter or margarine?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a lot of plums, and want to make a plum tart, but all the crust recipes have either butter or margarine. Can I use olive oil or canola oil instead? Any recipes? Thanks!


----------



## mamachiquita (Dec 13, 2001)

OK, looks like I'm gonna have to share my awesome "healthy" pie crust recipe with you. Everyone who has tried this crust says that it is ten times better than any crust made with shortening or butter. It is so good and works with any pie recipe. Here it is, as taken from "Staying Healthy With Nutrition" by Elson Haas, MD:

2/3 cup rolled oats
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup raw almonds (grind these after measuring in blender or processor)
2/3 cup whole wheat pastry flour
3 tablespoons maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 1/2 tablespoons water

Grind almonds in food processor, and set aside. Grind oats, flour, and salt in processor, and add almonds back in to thoroughly mix. Place this mix in a large bowl. Add the wet ingredients to the bowl, and mix. You may need to add up to 1 1/2 - 2 extra tablespoons of water to get the right consistency. Sometimes it helps to mix it with your hands a little bit to bring all of the ingredients together properly. When done mixing, make a ball with the dough, and then roll out on a well floured surface with a well floured rolling pin. Try to resist eating the raw dough (it's good)! Use as you would any pie crust.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------

